# Your favorite fonts?



## Giaguara (Dec 8, 2006)

Not a default poll since there are definitely way too many fonts to add to the poll...

*What are your favorite system fonts and particular fonts?*

And how many applications do you bother to customize with your fonts? Any, Safari, Mail, text editors, terminal, none...?

Just curious how big variety we have here for the font preferences.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 9, 2006)

My favorite font is Myriad Web and Myriad Web Pro. System fonts? I'd say Helvetica and Verdana... but I dont bother customizing any.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 9, 2006)

at the moment, Caslon or Hoefler.  the kind of classic typefaces so well crafted, because someone spent a lifetime refining them.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2006)

.. I can't decide which non-system founds would score to the top ten at the moment.
In system fonts at the moment I like Verdana and Monaco, they are classic and easy to read .. sometimes I customize the fonts in some applications that I look all day - well, Adium always customized in style, text editors like SubEtha most of the times as if it's easier to read on the screen.


----------



## chevy (Dec 9, 2006)

I like Verdana, but I try to stay with standard fonts (Arial quite often) as much as possible as I share my documents (Word, PowerPoint, pdf) with others and I try to avoid un-necessary issues.

For my own usage, I would use more variety. I still miss a nice and light seriff font for long texts.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 9, 2006)

Arial


----------



## middigit (Dec 9, 2006)

are you kidding, listing my favourite fonts is impossible, there are far too many.

my favourite system fonts amount to 0


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2006)

For me, it's either Arial or Trebuchet.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 9, 2006)

Isn't Arial sort of boring if you use it all the time? Otherwise, if you send it to many people... it's a very universal font so its nearly impossible that someone doesnt have that font.


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 9, 2006)

I like gill sans


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 9, 2006)

For system, I like Verdana.

For work, I like Futura, Helvetica Neue, Avenir, Gill Sans, Wendy (for the handwritten look), and many, many more


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2006)

Esquilinho said:


> For work, I like Futura, Helvetica Neue, Avenir, Gill Sans, Wendy (for the handwritten look), and many, many more



Where do you get "Wendy"...? It's not a standard font I presume since it's not on my system??


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 10, 2006)

Ooops, sorry! I have the bad habit of not reading everything properly, so I just ignored the "system" on the original question... 
Just ignore me altogether for this! Bad girl! 

although... I did divide my answer in two parts: system and fonts I use for work... 

Anyway, if you're still interested about where Wendy comes from, it's included in in Adobe's OpenType FontFolio. We bought it for a really nice price


----------



## jole (Dec 10, 2006)

as a typographer, i have to say that arial is a poorly designed font. it is in fact an arbitrarily re-designed helvetica. i found an article that explains very well the disappointing and spineless history of arial.

two excerpts :

"Arial has a rather dubious history and not much character. In fact, Arial is little more than a shameless impostor."

"Helvetica became popular on its own merits. Arial owes its very existence to that success but is little more than a parasite."

full article : http://www.ms-studio.com/articles.html

also, trebuchet is terrible and easily discardable. as stated in wikipedia :

"Trebuchet MS is a sans-serif typeface designed by Vincent Connare for the Microsoft Corporation in 1996..."

and

"Microsoft refers to Trebuchet MS as a good web design font, and it is one of their 'Core fonts for the Web'. Trebuchet MS has been included with several Microsoft products, including the Windows operating system, components of the Office productivity suite, and the Internet Explorer web browser."

both fonts, are hence disgraces to the world of professionally designed typeface, and anyone who loves them simply has poor taste.

+


----------



## jole (Dec 10, 2006)

quiz :
http://www.iliveonyourvisits.com/helvetica

game :
http://www.engagestudio.com/helvetica

+


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> Isn't Arial sort of boring if you use it all the time? Otherwise, if you send it to many people... it's a very universal font so its nearly impossible that someone doesnt have that font.



I like it because it's simple, and easy to read. The more it's used, the better - for the most part.


----------



## jole (Dec 10, 2006)

for print : 

DIN (not Adobe's "Engschrift" version, but FF's full family of weights and alternates)

PMN Caecilia (oh baby, i love you)

Helvetica Neue (f*** you, arial)

Thesis (Sans, Mix, Serif)

Berthold Akzidenz Grotesk

Univers

Linotype Projekt

Auto (by underware.nl)

Sauna (by underware.nl)

+

for screen :

- monaco 9px

- geneva 9px

- verdana 9px (like arial, verdana is another badly designed microsoft font which was successfully ported to screen for unsoftened-edge sizes (between 9px and 12px) but outside that range they are highly offensive.

+


----------



## rubaiyat (Dec 15, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> I like it because it's simple, and easy to read. The more it's used, the better - for the most part.



Arial! You've got to be kidding! It is a poor screen font and as has been pointed out was a 2nd rate Monotype rip-off of the original Helvetica. 

Verdana, commissioned by Microsoft in a rare moment of good taste is a by far better screen font, except it seems to lack an italic version in OSX. Which is most strange.

Gill Sans should be used in small doses and not as a text font which I have frequently seen done. It is too overly geometric to read en masse.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 15, 2006)

Georgia, baby!


----------



## reed (Dec 15, 2006)

tin doghouse?


----------

